# Matrix mit Buchstaben und Zahlen als Array



## Whistleblower (2. Apr 2014)

Hallo liebe Community :meld:
Ich bin neu hier im Forum. Hab mich hier angemeldet weil ich nicht mit dem Schreiben einer Matrix durch Array klar komme. Kann mir jemand damit helfen? Ich kann das einfach nicht  Zwar kann ich das schon mit Zahlen, also z.B Zahlen von 1-20 angeben lassen, aber nicht so..


----------



## hauptDev (2. Apr 2014)

Für das was du machen musst, würde sich der primitive Datentyp *char* bzw. dessen Wrapper-Klasse [JAPI]Character[/JAPI] anbieten.

So lange das Array in diesem kleinen Bereich bleibt, wäre das wohl das sinnvollste. Wenn es größer wird, nimmst du [JAPI]String[/JAPI] oder nutzt Generics


----------



## Flown (2. Apr 2014)

Also ich kann dir die Komponenten in die Hand legen, machen musst du es schon selbst.

Du benötigst ein 2-dimensionales String Array

```
String[][] matrix = new String[row][col];
```

Als nächstes brauchst du zwei geschachtelte Schleifen:

```
for(int i = 0; i < matrix.length; i++) {
    for(int j = 0; j < matrix[i].length; j++) {
        //Da gehören die Zuweisungen und die Ausgabe hin
    }
}
```

String kann man konkatenieren:

```
String hallo = "Hallo";
String welt = "Welt";
String halloWelt = hallo + " " + welt;
```

Mit char kann man rechnen :

```
char upperA = 'A';
char upperZ = (char) (upperA + 25); //Z
```


----------



## Whistleblower (2. Apr 2014)

also... ich weiß wirklich nicht wie ich da die Matrix aufstellen könnte, so dass es so aussehen soll. DIe Zahlen sind spaltenweise gleich, die Buchstaben aber zeilenweise. Ist mir vieeel zu kompliziert. Wie leg ich denn bitte fest was wie verändert wird?


----------



## Flown (4. Apr 2014)

Nja in der geschachtelten Schleife mit String konkatenierung arbeiten:


```
matrix[row][col] = row + "" + col;
```

Ist doch nicht schwer oder?

Und wenn du die hinweise oben noch mal ansiehst geht das. Weitere Hilfe gibts ohne dein zutun nicht.
Poste mal den Code den du hast, dann stellst du eine konkrete Frage. Erst danach wird dir geholfen.


----------



## strußi (11. Apr 2014)

Nur ein kleiner Einwurf
Aufgabenstellung: matrix mit 3 x3

die aber a -d spalten haben soll gibt eine OutOfBoundsException


----------

